# Updating patched(bug) kernel with freebsd-update



## MattS (Jan 29, 2020)

I had to apply a small kernel patch to fix a bug. The patch will take some time to work down to RELEASE. I'm currently running a custom kernel build with the bug fix applied to 2 files, but the GENERIC kernel configuration file has not been changed, just copied to MYKERNEL per the manual. 

I'd like to get back to using freebsd-update. Is that possible in this case? Can I just recompile GENERIC with the bug fix and use freebsd-update? I understand that if the two modified files get updated I'd have to reapply the patch and recompile. Or does freebsd-update see those modified files and overwrite them every time?

11.3 release

Modified files
usr/src/sys/dev/netmap/netmap_kern.h
usr/src/sys/net/netmap_virt.h


----------

